# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 Anzahl M2 Slots



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

auf der Suche nach der richtigen Antwort probiere ich es mal hier: Wie viel M2 SSDs kann man bei dem ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nutzen?

Nach Hersteller https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/ ist die Aufteilung

2 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplätze
(Unterstützen SLI/CFX)
1 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplatz
(im x4-Modus)

dazu gibt es extra einen M.2-Sockel 3 PCIe x4-Modus (Gen 3.0).

Frage an die Profis: Wir hatten schon festgestellt, dass die 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8, 1x x4) mit der CPU gebunden sind (S 1-15), also x16 single CPU, x16x8 SLI (praktisch x8x8 shared).
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf

Wir hatten gerätselt, wozu wohl aus den 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8, 1x x4)  der x4 sein soll. Begriffe wie Solid State Module/Solid State Card sind dann bereits gefallen, also solche günstigen Kanditaten: Intel SSD 750 Series 400GB, PCIe 3.0 x4 (SSDPEDMW400G401/SSDPEDMW400G4R5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist es auch möglich in diese x4 Schnittstelle eine PCI3.0 M2 SSD einzubauen, sprich 
Geizhals Deutschland
+ 
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-sm951-nvme-256gb-mzvpv256hdgl-00000-a1257077.html
?


----------



## patriotwarrior (13. Oktober 2015)

laut geizhals beschreibung kannst du nur 1x M.2/M-Key benutzen


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

Äh... ja, das war nicht die Frage... es geht um den einen x16 Slot im x4 Modus, und ob man statt einer SSC eine x4 PCI3.0 M2 SSD da einbauen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst mit dem Board vier SSD mit PCIe 3.0x4 mit voller Geschwindigkeit betreiben.

1 x eine über den M2 Steckplatz, z.B. sowas: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3 x über die PCIe Slots, z.B. sowas: Intel SSD 750 Series 1.2TB, PCIe 3.0 x4 (SSDPEDMW012T401/SSDPEDMW012T4R5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du eine Grafikkarte im Rechner hast, reduziert sich der Wert auf 3 Stück und die Lane-Anbindung der Grafikkarte wird auf 8 begrenzt
Auf die Art und Weise läßt sich auch jeder Sockel 1150 für neue schnelle Anbindungen nutzen. Z.B. mit USB 3.1 und eine PCIe 3.0 x 4 SSD,
die man in zwei PCIe x 16 Slot steckt, und im ersten eine Grafikkare nutzt. Ob 16 oder 8 Lane ist noch kaum zu bemerken. Mal sehen, wie
es mit der nächsten Generation Grafikkarten wird. Der Unterschied zum Sockel 1151 ist, das dort weitere PCIe 3.0 Lanes den Chipsatz
anbinden. Bei Sockel 1150 waren das nur PCIe 2.0 Lanes.


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst mit dem Board vier SSD mit PCIe 3.0x4 betreiben.
> 
> 1 x eine über den M2 Steckplatz z.B. sowas: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 3 x über die PCIe Slots z.B. sowas: Intel SSD 750 Series 400GB, PCIe 3.0 x4 (SSDPEDMW400G401/SSDPEDMW400G4R5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Ok eine M2 SSD will x4 lanes über PCI3.0 - mit Sockel 1150 wird es eng, 8 lanes mit PCI2.0? DMI PCI 2.0? Da entsteht mit M2 ein Flaschenhals, für die normalen SSD reicht es sicherlich.

Aber nochmal die Frage: Kann ich z.B. eine GPU in dem x16 und eine PCI3.0 M2 SSD (mit x4 Adapter), also die Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2,  betreiben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Aber nochmal die Frage: Kann ich z.B. eine GPU in dem x16 und eine PCI3.0 M2 SSD (mit x4 Adapter), also die Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2,  betreiben?


Ja, das ist der Sinn, warum man auf Skylake aufrüstet. Deinen ersten Satz habe ich nicht verstanden.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ok eine M2 SSD will x4 lanes über PCI3.0 - mit Sockel 1150 wird es eng, 8 lanes mit PCI2.0? DMI PCI 2.0? Da entsteht mit M2 ein Flaschenhals, für die normalen SSD reicht es sicherlich.


Ich weiss nicht, ob eine M2 SSD einen Willen hat, aber sie wird mit 4 Lanes PCIe 3.0 angebunden
Sockel 1150 hat 16 Lanes PCIe 3.0 für die PCIe Slots und 8 Lanes PCIe 2.0 zum Chipsatz für Sata, USB, etc.
Im Sockel 1150 werden M2 SSD nur mit doppelter Sata III Geschwindigteit angebunden, es gab auch erste Boards, die M2 durch abgezweigte  PCIe 3.0 Lanes angebunden haben.
Aber Du willst einen Sockel 1151 kaufen, da ist das besser gelöst.


----------



## Quat (13. Oktober 2015)

Du bräuchtest eine Adapterkarte, dann kannst du M.2 in jeden der x16er Ports stecken, ohne Adapter halt nur im M.2.
16er, 8er und 1mal Karten sind für jeden 16er Port spezifiziert, 4er normaler Weise nicht.
Mir ist aber noch kein Board untergekommen, das hier tatsächlich Probleme hat.
Du brauchst im Übrigen für alle SSD-Module mit miniPCIe-Bauform eine Adapter.

Edit: Ach geht es dir grundsätzlich um die Geschwindigkeit, bzw. mögliche Flaschenhälse?
Ehrlich? Den Unterschied wirst du messen aber nicht metken können!


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Sinn, warum man auf Skylake aufrüstet. Deinen ersten Satz habe ich nicht verstanden.



Ok um ganz sicher zu gehen, theoretisch kann ich

2 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplätze
(Unterstützen SLI/CFX)
==> 1. GPU
==> 2. GPU oder sogar  eine Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB mit PCI3.0 x4 Adapter

1 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplatz (im x4-Modus)
==> eine Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB mit PCI3.0 x4 Adapter

1x M.2-Sockel 3 PCIe x4-Modus (Gen 3.0).
eine Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB direkt in den Slot ohne Adapter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, aber in der Kombination GPU und SSD über die PCIe x16 Slots könntest Du neben der Grafikkarte auch eine SSD über PCIe3.0 x 8 anbinden, dann wird es richtig schnell:
Intel SSD DC P3608 Series 1.6TB, PCIe 3.0 x8 (SSDPECME016T401) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine Kombination aus 2 GPU im CF/SLI und einer PCIe SSD ist nicht zu empfehlen, weil dann die zweite GPU nur noch 4 Lanes bekäme. Es gibt nur 16 insgesamt für die drei PCIe Slots. Die werden aufgeteilt:
ein einmal 16x oder zwei mit 8x oder drei mit 8x/4x/4x (elektrisch, nicht mechanisch)


----------



## Quat (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau.


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

Geile Sache, vielen Dank!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

Schnelle Sache vorallem. Wenn man große Datenmengen speichern will, ist das alles wunderbar. Ich habe oft Catia und FEM Datensätze mit 1 GB, da ist man über jede Geschwindikeit dankbar, die über Sata III liegt.

Wenn Du Dein System und die Programme/Spiele auf Deiner 500GB SSD über SataII hast, ist das völlig ok, weil Du die höhere Geschwindigleit der M2 SSD nicht bemerken würdest. Wenn Du aber z.B. für riesige Spielstände eine weitere M2-SSD einbauen würdest, laden und speichern Spiele erheblich schneller, ebenso Vidios, Zip-Dateien, etc.

Die SSD werden mit den Jahren immer billiger. Ich denke, in zwei Jahren wird es erträglich, wenn Skylake verbreiteter ist.


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es einen Vorteil gegenüber dem M.2-Sockel 3 PCIe x4-Modus (Gen 3.0), wenn man die M2 direkt mit den CPU lanes/PCH angebunden ist - mit nur einer GPU?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

Die erste würde ich immer in den M2-Slot stecken, damit die Grafikkarte ihre 16 Lanes behält. 
Wenn man dann eine zweite braucht, würde ich notgedrungen in die PCIe x 16 Slots gehen.
Die Anbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist bei beiden ähnlich, der M2 über den Chipsatz hat aber
eine höhere Latenzzeit. Hier findest Du gute Tests dazu, ganz unten auf der Seite:
ASRock Z170 Extreme7+ im Test
ASUS Maximus VIII Gene im Test

Es hängt immer von der Grafikkarte ab, Ab Fury oder GTX 980TI sollten es schon 16 Lanes sein.
Bei kleineren, wie einer GTX 970 ist das egal, da reichen auch 8 Lanes, für Deine Nitro vermutlich
auch. Aber was ist in zwei Jahren, oder in vier? Ich würde die 16 Lanes unangetastet lassen.
Aber schneller ist es:
Intel SSD 750 mit NVME im Test: High-Speed-SSD zum Preis einer Titan X

Du könntest jetzt z.B. neben Deiner SSD nur für Daten diese nehmen, das hält die Kosten in Grenzen
und es wird doppelt so schnell wie mit der Sata III angebundenen SSD: (Oder hast Du die schon)
Samsung SSD SM951 256GB, M.2 (MZHPV256HDGL-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

Den Rechner in meiner Signatur hatte ich schon bezahlt, ich warte noch auf die Lieferung, die SM951 M.2 liegt auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Es ist auf alle Fälle ein interessantes Thema, sollte man keine mega-GPU haben, die Anschlüsse neben SLI noch für etwas anderes nutzen zu können. Damit wurde unsere andere Diskussion geklärt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

Ist diese Möglichkeit für Haswell bzw. Haswell E möglich? Hier ist die DMI noch per PCI2.0 angeschlossen, X99 hat 8 PCI2.0 lanes auf dem Chipsatz. Hier gibt es  z.B. den i7-5960X mit 40 lanes. Bisher hatte ich angenommen, dieser sei neben HTT auch für SLI oder mehr brauchtbar, d.h. ich kann hier 4 GPUs mit x16x16x8 oder x16x8x8x8 laufen lassen. Neben HTT fehlt mir sonst der Hintergrund dieser 40 Lanes.


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Kombination aus 2 GPU im CF/SLI und einer PCIe SSD ist nicht zu empfehlen, weil dann die zweite GPU nur noch 4 Lanes bekäme. Es gibt nur 16 insgesamt für die drei PCIe Slots. Die werden aufgeteilt:
> ein einmal 16x oder zwei mit 8x oder drei mit 8x/4x/4x (elektrisch, nicht mechanisch)



Im Normalfall sind bei 1151 2 PCIe x16 Ports an die CPU angebunden und der dritte ans PCH. Somit sind trotz PCIe SSD beide GPUs mit x8 angebunden. 
Man muss nur aufpassen, was alles geshared ist (PCIe x4, M2 Socket, SATA).


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Im Normalfall sind bei 1151 2 PCIe x16 Ports an die CPU angebunden und der dritte ans PCH. Somit sind trotz PCIe SSD beide GPUs mit x8 angebunden.
> Man muss nur aufpassen, was alles geshared ist (PCIe x4, M2 Socket, SATA).



Das wäre fabelhaft mitgedacht, so würde ein SLI Verbund nicht die PCI SSD blockieren.

Am Beispiel Z170 Asus Pro Gaming, auf der Website lese ich es auch genau so: https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/
2 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplätze
(Unterstützen SLI/CFX)
1 × PCIe 3.0 x16-Steckplatz
(im x4-Modus)
=> Dieser scheint nicht geshared zu den oberen beiden, sondern selbständig im x4 Modus zur PCH.

Dem Handbuch kann ich nicht folgen http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf S. 1-15 kann ich nicht klar erkennen, was wohin geshared ist.

Es müsste aber logischerweise PCIe 3.0 x16_1 und PCIe 3.0 x16_2 für SLI x8x8 sein, der PCIe 3.0 x16_3 x4 sollte dann zur PCH gehen, richtig?


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2015)

Laut Manual ist Crossfire mit x8/x8/x4 möglich. Demnach muss der x4 vom PCH kommen.

Zum Sharing konnt ich beim schnellen Blick nur sehen, dass der M2 Slot mit gewissen SATA Ports geshared wird. Ob jetzt PCIe x4 und M2 gleichzeitig läuft kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

Denk ich auch, beim ASUS Z170 Deluxe ASUS Z170 Deluxe Preview - Motherboards > Intel > Z170 - Reviews - ocaholic
"
Bestückt mit einem M.2-Slot, lassen sich auf dem ASUS Z170 Deluxe M.2-SSDs verwenden und zudem ist im Lieferumfang auch ein NVMe-Adapter enthalten. Der hier vorliegende M.2-Slot wurde über vier Gen 3 Lanes direkt an die Z170 PCH angebunden und somit steht x4 Bandbreite zur Verfügung. Insgesamt können 32 Gbps über den Bus gejagt werden.
"
=> Das Ding heißt also NVMe-Adapter 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es beim Z170 Pro Gaming auch so ist. lt. Spezifikation ja.


----------

